# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  قانون رأس المال

## هيثم الفقى

قانون سوق رأس المال ( العماني ) رقم 80 لسنة 1998 نحن قابوس بن سعيد سلطان عمان 
بعد الاطلاع على النظام الاساسي للدولة الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 96/101، وعلى قانون الشركات التجارية رقم 74/4 وتعديلاته، وعلى قانون سوق مسقط للاوراق المالية الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 88/53 وتعديلاته، وعلى قانون الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 91/116، وعلى قانون استثمار رأس المال الاجنبي الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 94/102 وتعديلاته، وعلى قانون التحكيم في المنازعات المدنية والتجارية الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 97/47، وبناء على ما تقتضيه المصلحة العامة، 
رسمنا بما هو آت : 
مادة (1) : يعمل في شأن تنظيم سوق رأس المال بالقانون المرافق. مادة (2) : يصدر وزير التجارة والصناعة القرارات واللوائح اللازمة لتطبيق القانون المرافق والى ان تصدر هذه القرارات واللوائح يستمر العمل به بما لا يتعارض مع احكامه. مادة (3) : يلغى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 88/53 المشار اليه، وكل نص يخالف احكام القانون المرافق او يتعارض مع احكامه. مادة (4) : تنقل إلى الهيئة العامة لسوق المال وسوق مسقط للاوراق المالية المخصصات المالية، والموظفون والسجلات الخاصة بسوق مسقط للاوراق المالية - ويصدر بذلك قرار من وزير التجارة والصناعة بالتنسيق مع وزارة المالية. مادة (5) ينشر هذا المرسوم في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به بعد شهرين من تاريخ نشره. 
قابوس بن سعيد سلطان عمان 
قانون سوق رأس المال

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الاول تعريفات عامة واصدار الاوراق المالية*

*الفصل الاول - تعريفات عامة*

المادة 1 يكون للكلمات والعبارات في تطبيق احكام هذا القانون، المعاني المحددة لكل منها، ما لم يتقض سياق النص غير ذلك : 
الــوزير : وزير التجارة والصناعة الرئيـس : رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة. الرئيس التنفيذي : الرئيس التنفيذي للهيئة. الهيـئـة : الهيئة العامة لسوق المال. الســوق : سوق مسقط للاوراق المالية. الجمعية العامة : الجمعية العامة لسوق مسقط للاوراق المالية. الشخـ،ص : الشخص الطبيعي او المعنوي. العضــو : الشخص المعنوي العضو في السوق بمقتضى احكام هذا القانون. الوسيـط : الشخص المعنوي المرخص له القيام بأعمال الوساطة في السوق. وكيل الوسيط : الشخص الذي يمثل الوسيط في تسليم اوامر البيع والشراء تحت اشراف الوسيط وعلى مسؤوليته. الاوراق المالية : هي الاسهم والسندات التي تصدرها شركات المساهمة والسندات التي تصدرها الحكومة وهيئاتها العامة وسندات الخزانة واذوناتها وأية اوراق مالية اخرى قابلة للتداول في السوق. التعامل بالاوراق : عمليات شراء الاوراق المالية وبيعها مباشرة او بالوساطة وانتقال ملكيتها وتثبيت هذه الملكية. القـاعــة : المكان المخصص في مبنى السوق لتنفيذ عمليات بيع وشراء الاوراق المالية. السوق الاولية : السوق التي يجري فيها طرح الاوراق المالية على الجمهور واصداراتها في اطار القوانين واللوائح والتعليمات والاعراف السائدة. السوق الثانوية : السوق التي تجري فيها عمليات شراء الاوراق المالية وبيعها مباشرة او بالوساطة وتبادل وانتقال ملكيتها في القاعة او في مكاتب الوسطاء او في مكاتب السوق. السوق النظامية : هي ذلك من السوق الثانوية الذي يتم من خلاله تنظيم التعامل في القاعة بأسهم شركات تحكمها شروط ادراج خاصة يحددها مجلس إدارة الهيئة. السوق الميزانية : هي ذلك الجزء من السوق الثانوية الذي يتم من خلاله تنظيم التعامل في القاعة بأسهم شركات تحكمها شروط ادراج ميسرة خاصة بهذه السوق - تيسر توفير السيولة المبكرة للاوراق المالية المدرجة فيها قبل ادراجها في السوق النظامية. السوق الثالثة : هي ذلك الجزء من السوق الثانوية الذي يتم من خلاله تنظيم التعامل الذي يجري خارج القاعة في مكاتب الوسطاء، وذلك بأسهم الشركات التي لا تنطبق عليها شروط ادراج محددة للتداول داخل القاعة - او للحالات التي يتم فيها تحويل ونقل ملكية الاوراق المالية خارج القاعة ودون تدخل وسيط فيها. الاكتتاب العام : هو دعوة عامة الجمهور للاكتتاب في اسهم شركة المساهمة قيد التأسيس او عند زيادة رأسمال شركة قائمة وفقا للشروط والاحكام الواردة بنشرة الاصدار المعتمدة من الهيئة. الاكتتاب الخاص : هو دعوة موجهة إلى فئة معينة او اشخاص معينين للاكتتاب في اسهم شركة مساهمة عامة او عند زيادة رأسمال شركة قائمة وفقا للشروط والمتطلبات التي تحددها الهيئة. 


*الفصل الثاني اصدار الاوراق المالية*

المادة 2 مع عدم الاخلال بما ورد في قانون الشركات التجارية رقم 74/4 المشار اليه من حصول شركات المساهمة على ترخيص بتأسيسها من مدير عام التجارة يجب على كل شركة مساهمة ترغب في اصدار اوراق مالية ان تحصل على موافقة الهيئة بذلك، قبل الحصول على الترخيص المشار اليه، وذلك دون اخلال بأي حكم آخر في القوانين المعمول بها. وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية البيانات والمستندات التي ترفق بطلب الحصول على الموافقة. المادة 3 لا يجوز طرح اوراق مالية لاية شركة مساهمة في اكتتاب عام او خاص الا بناء على نشرة اصدار معتمدة من الهيئة يتم نشر ملخص عنها في صحيفتين يوميتين احداهما على الاقل باللغة العربية ويجب ان تحرر النشرة وفقا للنماذج التي تعدها الهيئة على ان تكون شاملة لجميع البيانات المالية والمعلومات المتعلقة بالجهة المصدرة. وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية البيانات المطلوبة بالنسبة إلى اصدار الاسهم والاوراق المالية الاخرى. ويكون حذف او عدم تضمين النشرة اية معلومات هامة او تضمينها بيانات ومعلومات غير صحيحة من مسؤولية الجهة التي اعدتها. المادة 4 مع عدم الاخلال باحكام قانون الشركات يجوز للهيئة ان تعترض على تقدير قيمة الحصة العينية سواء عند التأسيس او الاندماج او التحول ويجوز لها احالة الموضوع إلى خبير او أكثر لتقديرها ويجوز لاصحاب الشأن التظلم من التقدير امام لجنة التظلمات وفقا للشروط والاجراءات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية. المادة 5 على كل شركة طرحت اوراقا مالية في اكتتاب عام ان تقدم على مسؤوليتها إلى الهيئة تقارير سنوية ونصف سنوية وربع سنوية عن نشاطها ونتائج اعمالها على ان تتضمن هذه التقارير البيانات التي تفصح عن المركز المالي الصحيح لها. وتنشر الشركة ملخصا وافيا لهذه التقارير في صحيفتين يوميتين احداهما على الاقل باللغة العربية. وتعد الميزانية وغيرها من القوائم المالية وفق المعايير المحاسبية وطبقا لقانون تنظيم مزاولة مهنة المحاسبة والمراجعة الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 86/77، وتخطر الشركة الهيئة بهذا التقرير خلال الفترة التي تحددها في هذا الشأن. وللهيئة فحص الوثائق المشار اليها في الفقرات السابقة او تكليف جهة متخصصة بهذا الفحص وتبلغ الهيئة الشركة بملاحظاتها، وتطلب اعادة النظر في هذه الوثائق بما يتفق ونتائج الفحص، فاذا لم تستجب الشركة لذلك التزمت بنفقات نشر الهيئة لملاحظاتها والتعديلات التي طلبتها. كما يجب على كل شركة تواجه ظروفا جوهرية طارئة تؤثر في نشاطها او مركزها المالي ان تفصح عن ذلك فورا للهيئة التي لها ان تنشر على نفقة الشركة ملخصا وافيا عنها اذا ما رأت ذلك - ويحق للهيئة ان تطلب من الشركة نشر هذه البيانات في احدى الصحف اليومية، فاذا لم تستجب الشركة تعلن الهيئة عن هذه البيانات في وسائل الاعلام التي تراها مناسبة، وذلك على نفقة الشركة. المادة 6 على الشركة ومراقبي حساباتها موافقة الهيئة بما تطلبه من بيانات ووثائق للتحقق من صحة البيانات الواردة بنشرات الاصدار والتقارير الدورية والبيانات والقوائم المالية للشركة. وفي حالة وقوع تغيير او تعديل في المعلومات الموضحة بنشرة الاصدار، يجب ان يودع هذا التغيير لدى الهيئة خلال المدة التي تحددها في هذا الشأن، ويخضع العمل بهذا التغيير لموافقتها. المادة 7 أ - على كل شخص يملك او تصل مساهمته هو وأولاده القصر إلى (10%) فأكثر من اسهم اية شركة مساهمة ان يعلم الهيئة بذلك بكتاب خطي، وان يعلمها حول أي تعامل او تصرف يجريه يؤدي إلى زيادة هذه النسبة فور حدوثه. ب - اذا رغب شخص، او عدة اشخاص متحالفين يملكون (15%) من اسهم اية شركة مساهمة طرحت اسهمها باكتتاب عام السيطرة عليها من خلال تملك (35%) او أكثر من اسهمها المصدرة وجب ان يعلم الهيئة بذلك من خلال الرئيس التنفيذي قبل الشراء، واذا رأى المجلس ان هذه السيطرة او هذا التملك لا يخدمان الاقتصاد الوطني، امر ذلك الشخص بالتوقف عن الشراء كما يأمر وسطاءه بهذا التوقف. فاذا لم يتم التوقف يعرض الامر على مجلس الوزراء لاتخاذ القرار المناسب. ويسري ذات الحكم في حالة ايلولة ملكية الاسهم إلى شخص واحد او أكثر متحالفين بطريق الهبة او الميراث او الوصية. ج - اذا كان موضوع السيطرة او التملك مصرفا او مؤسسة تمارس اعمالا مصرفية فيجب اولا الحصول على موافقة البنك المركزي العماني تنفيذا لاحكام القانون المصرفي. المادة 8 لمجلس إدارة الهيئة بناء على اسباب جدية يبديها عدد من المساهمين الذي يملكون 5% على الاقل من اسهم الشركة، وقف قرارات الجمعية العامة للشركة التي تصدر لصالح فئة معينة من المساهمين او للاضرار بهم لو لجلب نفع خاص لاعضاء مجلس الادارة او غيرهم. وعلى اصحاب الشأن عرض طلب ابطال قرارات الجمعية العامة على لجنة التظلمات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون خلال خمسة عشرة يوما من تاريخ صدور قرار الوقف - ويكون قرار اللجنة في هذا الشأن نهائيا. واذا انقضت المدة دون اتخاذ أي اجراء اعتبر قرار الوقف كان لم يكن. 
*الباب الثاني سوق مسقط للاوراق المالية - وتسويةالمعاملات ونشر المعلومات*

*الفصل الاول - سوق مسقط للاوراق المالية*

المادة 9 يتم قيد وتداول الاوراق المالية في سوق يسمى "سوق مسقط للاوراق المالية". وتتمتع السوق بالشخصية الاعتبارية ويكون مقرها الرئيسي مدينة مسقط وتتبع السوق الهيئة. المادة 10 عضوية السوق الزامية بالنسبة للجهات التي تتداول اوراقها بالسوق ويجب على الجهة مصدرة الاوراق المالية ان تتقدم إلى السوق بطلب قيد تلك الاوراق للتعامل في السوق، ويتم قيد الورقة بقرار من مدير عام السوق وفقا للقواعد التي يضعها مجلس إدارة الهيئة. ويقتصر التعامل في السوق على الاوراق المالية العمانية - ويجوز ان يتم قيد اوراق مالية تصدر في دول مجلس التعاون او دول عربية اخرى او اجنبية بقرار من مجلس إدارة الهيئة. المادة 11 يقوم على إدارة السوق وتنظيم شؤونها مجلس إدارة يختص بتصريف امورها واتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لتحقيق الاهداف التي انشئت من اجلها في حدود السياسة العامة للهيئة ويتولى على الاخص ما يلي : 1 - اعتماد الهيكل التنظيمي للسوق وتحديد الدوائر والاقسام وغيرها. 2 - اعداد مشاريع اللوائح والانظمة الداخلية والتعليمات اللازمة لتنظيم السوق وعرضها على مجلس إدارة الهيئة لاعتمادها. 3 - وضع الموازنة السنوية التقديرية لايرادات السوق ونفقاته قبل بداية السنة المالية. ولا تكون هذه الموازنة نافذة الا بعد تصديق مجلس إدارة الهيئة عليها. 4 - أية صلاحيات اخرى تحددها اللوائح التنفيذية. المادة 12 يشكل مجلس إدارة السوق على النحو التالي : 1 - مدير عام السوق رئيسا 2 - ممثل عن الهيئة عضوا 3 - ممثل عن البنك المركزي العماني عضوا 4 - اربعة اعضاء تنتخبهم الجمعية العامة للسوق، اثنان منهم من شركات الوساطة وعضو ممثل لاحدى الشركات التي تتداول اوراقها في السوق وممثل لصغار المساهمين. ويشكل مجلس إدارة السوق لمدة ثلاث سنوات بقرار من مجلس إدارة الهيئة ويجوز تجديد عضوية المشار اليهم في البنود 2،3،4 لمرة واحدة فقط. وتحدد اللوائح الداخلية للسوق كيفية تعيين المدير العام وصلاحياته واجراءات دعوة المجلس إلى الانعقاد ومكان ونصاب صحة الاجتماع وصحة مداولاته وقراراته ومكافآت اعضائه وكافة التنظيمات اللازمة وتصدر اللوائح الداخلية بقرار من مجلس إدارة الهيئة. المادة 13 تتكون الجمعية العامة للسوق من الهيئات العامة وشركات المساهمة التي تتداول اوراقها في السوق والوسطاء المرخص لهم والبنك المركزي العماني. وتختص بتتبع الاوضاع العامة في السوق واقتراح السبل الكفيلة بزيادة فعاليتها وانتخاب اعضاء مجلس الادارة الموضحين بالبند (4) من المادة السابقة - وتعيين مراقب حسابات السوق. وتحدد اللوائح الداخلية اجراءات دعوة الجمعية العامة للسوق للانعقاد وتاريخ ومكان ونصاب صحة الاجتماع والمداولات، وكيفية اصدار القرارات وتصدر اللوائح بقرار من مجلس إدارة الهيئة. المادة 14 تتكون موارد السوق مما يلي : 1 - الاعتمادات التي تخصصها لها الدولة. 2 - اشتراكات الاعضاء السنوية. 3 - العمولات التي تستوفيها السوق لقاء عمليات البيع والشراء. 4 - المنح والهبات التي تحصل عليها السوق من اية جهة يوافق عليها مجلس إدارة الهيئة اذا كان مصدرها عمانيا. 5 - اية موارد اخرى يحددها القانون. المادة 15 ينحصر التعامل بالاوراق المالية بالسلطنة داخل القاعة، ويقع باطلا كل تعامل يجري خارجها، الا اذا قرر مجلس إدارة الهيئة السماح بذلك بموجب اللوائح الداخلية والتعليمات الصادرة عنه. المادة 16 تلتزم السوق بموافاة الهيئة بالبيانات الخاصة بالاوراق المالية التي تم قيدها - كما تلتزم بموافاتها بتقارير دورية عن حركة تداولها. المادة 17 يكون التعامل في الاوراق المالية المقيدة بالسوق بواسطة احدى الشركات المرخص لها بذلك، والا وقع التعامل باطلا، وتضمن الشركة سلامة العملية التي تتم بواسطتها. المادة 18 يجوز بقرار من مدير عام السوق وقف عروض وطلبات التداول التي تعقد بالمخالفة لاحكام القوانين او التي تتم بسعر لا مبرر له، كما يكون له الغاء العمليات التي تعقد بالمخالفة لاحكام القوانين والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا لها. المادة 19 يجوز لمجلس إدارة الهيئة كلما رأى ذلك مناسبا وحسب ظروف السوق تحديد نسبة مئوية من سعر الافتتاح لذلك اليوم للعمل به كحد اقصى للزيادة او الانخفاض في اسعار الاوراق المالية خلال فترة جلسة التداول اليومية الواحدة المقررة - وتعتمد هذه النسبة للمدة التي يراها مجلس إدارة الهيئة ضرورية وله حق تعديلها او ايقاف العمل بها او الغائها وفق ما يراه مناسبا. المادة 20 تتقاضى السوق عن عمليات تداول الاوراق المالية في السوق وعن عمليات التحويل ونقل ملكية الاوراق المالية المستثناة من التداول داخل القاعة عمولة تحسب بنسبة من القيمة السوقية لهذه الاوراق يحددها مجلس إدارة الهيئة على ان لا تتجاوز العمولة 1% من هذه القيمة، وتحصل العمولة من كل من البائع والمشتري مناصفة وفق الترتيبات التي يحددها مجلس إدارة الهيئة بموجب تعليمات صادرة عنه. 
*الفصل الثاني تسوية المعاملات ونشر المعلومات*

المادة 21 تقوم إدارة السوق بقيد العمليات في التاريخ الذي قامت شركات الوساطة بتنفيذها فيها كما تخطر الجهة المصدرة للاوراق المالية - وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية الاحكام المنظمة لقيد عمليات الايداع والمقاصة والتسوية. المادة 22 تنشأ الحقوق والالتزامات الشخصية بين البائع والمشتري للاوراق المالية التي تم تداولها في السوق في تاريخ عقد البيع الموثق بالسوق. وتنتقل ملكية الاسهم باثباتها في سجلات الجهة المصدرة للاوراق وقيدها في سجل المساهمين وعليها تسجيل انتقال الملكية بلا مقابل خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ استلامها المتسندات الضرورية ويمتنع عليها تحصيل اية مبالغ مقابل اصدار شهادات الملكية. ويتم تسجيل المليكة دون قيد او شرط باستثناء الحالات الاتية : 1 - اذا كانت الاوراق المالية مرهونة او محجوزة. 2 - اذا كانت شهادة الملكية مفقودة او تالفة. 3 - اذا كان البيع مخالفا لاحكام القوانين او الانظمة المتعلقة بنسبة تملك غير العمانيين للاوراق المالية. ولا يجوز للجهات المصدرة للاوراق المالية او أي من موظفيها افشاء اسماء واسرار المساهمين او الادلاء بأية بيانات عن معاملاتهم. المادة 23 للهيئة ان تنشىء في السوق مكتبا موحدا لايداع وتسجيل الاوراق المالية يقوم بالمهام الموضحة بالمادة السابقة واية مهام اخرى توكل اليه لادارة شؤون المساهمين وحساباتهم. وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية كيفية انشاء المكتب وطبيعة مهامه ورسم الايداع والتسجيل. ويجوز انشاء شركة لايداع وتسجيل الاوراق المالية بموجب مرسوم سلطاني تقوم باختصاصات المكتب طبقا للشروط والاحكام الواردة فيه. المادة 24 تنشر المعلومات عن التداول يوميا عن طريق نشره يومية تعدها السوق كما تقوم باعداد نشرة شهرية تتضمن بيانا بالاوراق المالية التي تم قيدها خلال الشهر واجمالي حجم التداول الشهري في الانشطة المختلفة ومقارنته بالشهر السابقة. مع بيان المؤشرات الخاصة بالتداول في السوق. 
*الباب الثالث - الشركات العاملة في مجال الاوراق المالية وصناديق الاستثمار*

*الفصل الاول الشركات العاملة في مجال الاوراق المالية*

المادة 25 يقصد بالشركات العاملة في مجال الاوراق المالية، الشركات التي يقتصر غرضها على مزاولة نشاط او أكثر من الانشطة الآتية : 
أ - ترويج وتغطية الاكتتاب في الاوراق المالية او تمويل الاستثمار فيها. ب - الاشتراك في تأسيس الشركات التي تصدر اوراقا مالية في زيادة رؤوس اموالها. ج - الايداع والمقاصة والتسوية في معاملات الاوراق المالية. د - تكوين وادارة محافظ الاوراق المالية وصناديق الاستثمار. هـ - الوساطة في الاوراق المالية. 
ويجوز بقرار من مجلس إدارة الهيئة اضافة انشطة اخرى تتصل بمجال الاوراق المالية. وتقدم طلبات تأسيس هذه الشركات إلى وزارة التجارة والصناعة مشفوعة بموافقة الهيئة. وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية اجراءات وأوضاع تأسيس هذه الشركات والاعمال التي تدخل في نشاطها والاعمال التي يحظر عليها القيام بها. 
المادة 26 لا يجوز مزاولة الانشطة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة الا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من الهيئة والقيد بالسجل المعد لديها لهذا الغرض. وتصدر الهيئة قرارها بالبت في طلب الترخيص خلال شهر من تقديم الاوراق مستوفاة اليها، وفي حالة الرفض يجب ان يكون القرار مسببا، ويجوز التظلم منه امام لجنة التظلمات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون خلال مدة 15 يوما من تاريخ استلام القرار. وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية شروط واجراءات منح الترخيص والكفالة المصرفية. المادة 27 يشترط لمنح الترخيص المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة ما يأتي : 1 - ان يكون طالب الترخيص شركة تجارية فيما عدا شركات التضامن. 2 - ان يقتصر غرض الشركة على مزاولة نشاط او أكثر من الانشطة المبينة في المادة (25) من هذا القانون. 3 - ان لا يقل رأس مال الشركة المصدر وما يكون مدفوعا منه عند التأسيس عن الحد الادنى الذي تحدده اللائحة التننفيذية بحسب نوع الشركة وغرضها. 4 - ان تتوافر في القائمين على إدارة الشركة الخبرة والكفاءة اللازمة لعملها على النحو الذي يصدر به قرار من مجلس إدارة الهيئة. 5 - اداء تأمين تحدد قيمته والقواعد والاجراءات المنظمة له بقرار من مجلس إدارة الهيئة. 6 - ان لا يكون قد سبق الحكم على احد مؤسسي الشركة او مديرها او احد اعضاء مجلس الادارة خلال الخمس سنوات السابقة على تقديم طلب الترخيص بعقوبة في جناية او جنحة ماسة بالشرف او احدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في قانون الشركات التجارية او قانون التجارة او الحكم باشهار الافلاس ما لم يكن قد رد اليه اعتباره. المادة 28 تقوم الهيئة بقيد الشركات المرخص لها بالعمل في مجال الاوراق المالية التي تباشر نشاطها فيه - ويتم القيد مقابل رسم واشتراك سنوي تحددهما اللائحة التنفيذية. المادة 29 على الشركة العاملة في مجال الاوراق المالية تقديم المعلومات والبيانات والاحصائيات التي تطلبها السوق او الهيئة خلال المهلة المحددة. ويجوز لادارة الهيئة ان تكلف من تراه للتحق من صحة المعلومات والبيانات المقدمة. ولا يجوز لاية شركة ان تقرر وقف نشاطها او تصفية عمليات الا بموافقة مجلس إدارة الهيئة بعد التثبت من ان الشركة اوفت بجميع التزاماتها وذلك وفقا للشروط والاجراءات التي يحددها مجلس إدارة الهيئة. المادة 30 يصدر مجلس إدارة الهيئة قرارا بالغاء الترخيص المشار اليه في المادة (26) في الحالات الآتية : أ - فقد شرط من شروط الترخيص. ب - صدور قرار نهائي من اللجنة التأديبية بشطب الشركة. ج - تخلف الشركة عن سداد الرسوم المقررة. د - نقص رأس المال او الكفالة المصرفية عن الحد المقرر وعدم تكملة النقص خلال المدة التي يحددها المجلس. هـ - اخلال الشركة اخلال جسيما بأي من الواجبات والالتزامات الواردة في القانون او اللوائح التنفيذية. المادة 31 لمجلس إدارة الهيئة اذا قام خطر يهدد استقرار سوق رأس المال او مصالح المساهمين في الشركة او المتعاملين معها ان يتخذ ما يراه من التدابير الآتية : أ - توجيه تنبيه إلى الشركة. ب - منع الشركة من مزاولة كل او بعض الانشطة المرخص لها بمزاولتها. ج - مطالبة رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة بدعوة المجلس إلى الانعقاد للنظر في امر المخالفات المنسوبة إلى الشركة لاتخاذ اللازم نحو ازالتها. ويحضر اجتماع مجلس الادارة في هذه الحالة ممثل او أكثر عن الهيئة. د - تعيين عضو مراقب في مجلس إدارة الشركة للمدة التي يحددها مجلس إدارة الهيئة ويكون لهذا العضو المشاركة في مناقشات المجلس وتسجيل رأيه فيما يتخذ من القرارات. هـ - حل مجلس الادارة وتعيين مفوض لادارة الشركة مؤقتا لحين اختيار مجلس إدارة جديد. و - الزام الشركة المخالفة بزيادة قيمة الكفالة المصرفية المدفوعة. ويكون التظلم من القرارات الصادرة وفقا لاحكام المادتين (30، 31) امام لجنة التظلمات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون خلال 15 يوما من تاريخ ابلاغ صاحب الشأن بالقرار او علمه به. المادة 32 يجب على الوسطاء تكوين جمعية او رابطة لضمان الالتزام بالعدل والاستقامة والكفاءة في ممارسة انشطة الوساطة وتقوم الجمعية او الرابطة بانشاء صندوق لحماية المستثمرين الذين لديهم اوراق مالية او ارصدة. ويحدد في قرار انشاء الجمعية او الرابطة الاحكام والاجراءات المتعلقة بتأسيس الجمعية واسس إدارة الصندوق وحدود التغطية وحجم مساهمة كل عضو والعقوبات التي يجوز توقيعها على الاعضاء، وذلك وفق الاحكام والاجراءات الموضحة باللائحة التنفيذية. 
*الفصل الثاني صناديق الاستثمار وحسابات العهدة*

المادة 33 اولا : الصناديق التي تأخذ شكل شركة مساهمة يجوز انشاء صناديق تهدف إلى استثمار المدخرات في الاوراق المالية في الحدود ووفقا للاوضاع التي تبينها اللائحة التنفيذية. ويجب ان يتخذ صندوق الاستثمار شكل شركة المساهمة برأسمال نقدي، ويجوز ان يكون ثلث اعضاء مجلس ادارته من غير المساهمين فيه، او المتعاملين معه، او ممن تربطهم به علاقة او مصلحة، او ممن يتولون ادارته. المادة 34 يحدد النظام الاساسي لصندوق الاستثمار النسبة بين رأس المال المدفوع للشركة المنشأة للصندوق وبين اموال المستثمرين في الصندوق بما لا يجاوز ما تحدده اللائحة التنفيذية. ويصدر الصندوق مقابل هذه الاموال اوراقا مالية في صورة وثائق الاستثمار يشارك حاملوها في نتائج استثمارات الصندوق. ويتم الاكتتاب في هذه الوثائق عن طريق البنوك المرخص لها بذلك. ويضع مجلس إدارة الهيئة اجراءات اصدار تلك الوثائق واسترداد قيمتها والبيانات التي تتضمنها وقواعد قيدها وتداولها في السوق. المادة 35 يجب ان تتضمن نشرات الاكتتاب في وثائق الاستثمار التي تطرحها صناديق الاستثمار التي تطرحها صناديق الاستثمار للاكتتاب العام، البيانات الاضافية الآتية : 1 - السياسات الاستثمارية. 2 - طريقة توزيع الارباح السنوية وأسلوب معاملة الارباح الرأسمالية. 3 - اسم الجهة التي تتولى إدارة نشاط الصندوق وملخصا وافيا عن اعمالها السابقة. 4 - طريقة التقييم الدوري لاصول الصندوق واجراءات استرداد قيمة وثائق الاستثمار. المادة 36 يحتفظ بالاوراق المالية التي يستثمر الصندوق اموالا فيها لدى مكتب ايداع وتسجيل الاوراق المالية او احد البنوك العاملة في السلطنة، على ان لا يكون هذا البنك مالكا او مساهما في الشركة المالكة للصندوق، او الشركة التي تتولى إدارة نشاطه، وعلى ان يقدم الصندوق او الهيئة بيانا عن تلك الاوراق معتمدا من البنك على النموذج الذي يضعه مجلس إدارة الهيئة. المادة 37 يجب اخطار الرئيس التنفيذي بالقرارات التي تصدر بتعيين اعضاء مجالس الادارة والمديرين المسؤولين عن الادارة العامة لاعمال الصندوق وبجميع البيانات المتعلقة بها خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدور القرارات المشار اليها، ويتم الاخطار على النموذج الذي تضعه الهيئة. ولمجلس إدارة الهيئة للحفاظ على سلامة اموال المستثمرين بالصندوق ان يصدر قرارا مسببا باستبعاد أي من اعضاء مجلس الادارة او المديرين المشار اليهم. ولصاحب الشأن التظلم من قرار استبعاده امام لجنة التظلمات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ ابلاغه بالقرار. المادة 38 يجب على الصندوق ان يعهد بادارة نشاطه كله إلى جهة ذات خبرة في إدارة صناديق الاستثمار، ويطلق على هذه الجهة اسم (مدير الاستثمار). المادة 39 يبرم صندوق الاستثمار مع مدير الاستثمار عقد ادارة، وعلى الصندوق اخطار الهيئة بصورة من هذا العقد قبل تنفيذه للتحقق من اتفاق احكامه مع القانون والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له. وعلى الهيئة ابلاغ الصندوق برأيها في العقد خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الاخطار. المادة 40 يحظر على مدير الاستثمار القيام بالعمليات الآتية : 1 - جميع الاعمال المحظورة على الصندوق الذي يدير نشاطه. 2 - استخدام اموال الصندوق في تأسيس شركات جديدة او شراء اوراق مالية لشركات تحت التصفية او في حالة الافلاس. 3 - الحصول له او لمديره او للعاملين لديه على كسب او ميزة من العمليات التي يجريها. 4 - ان تكون له مصلحة من أي نوع مع الشركات التي يتعامل في اوراقها المالية لحساب الصندوق الذي يديره. 5 - ان يشتري المدير او العاملون لديه وثائق استثمار للصناديق التي يدير نشاطها. 6 - ان يقترض من الغير، مالم يسمح له عقد الادارة بذلك وفي الحدود المقررة بالعقد. 7 - استثمار اموال الصندوق في وثائق صندوق اخر يقوم على ادارته. 8 - اذاعة او نشر بيانات او معلومات غير صحيحة. 9 - اجراء عمليات بهدف زيادة عمولات السمسرة. المادة 41 ثانيا : صناديق الاستثمار الملحقة بشركات يجوز للبنوك التجارية وشركات الاستثمار التي لا يقل رأسمالها عن خمسة ملايين ريال عماني ان تقوم بانشاء صناديق الاستثمار بهدف استثمار المدخرات في الاوراق المالية وذلك بموافقة الهيئة وطبقا للقواعد والشروط التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية وبالتنسيق مع البنك المركزي العماني في حالة ما اذا كانت الجهة المنشئة احد البنوك. ولها ان تتصرف في موجودات هذه الحسابات حسب التعليمات المحددة الصادرة لها من الهيئة وتلتزم البنوك او الجهة التي تنشيء الصندوق بالمحافظة على سرية المعلومات المتعلقة بها، ولا تدخل اموال الصندوق الحسابات الفعلية للبنوك او الشركات المنشئة لها، كما لا تدخل الايرادات المتحققة منها ضمن حسابات هذه الجهات ولا تلحقها التصفية في حالة افلاسها. ويحدد النظام الاساسي للصندوق واللوائح التي تصدرها الهيئة العلاقة التي تحكم اطرافها على ان تتضمن البيانات التالية : 1 - السياسات الاستثمارية. 2 - طريقة توزيع الارباح السنوية واسلوب معاملة الارباح الرأسمالية. 3 - اسم الجهة التي تتولى إدارة نشاط الصندوق وملخصا وافيا عن اعمالها السابقة. 4 - طريقة التقييم الدوري لاصول الصندوق واجراءات استرداد قيمة وثائق الاستثمار. المادة 42 على الجهة التي تنشىء الصندوق ان تقدم إلى الهيئة بيانا عن وثائق الاستثمار التي اصدرها الصندوق على النموذج الذي تضعه إدارة الهيئة. ولا يجوز قيد او تداول وثائق الاستثمار التي تصدرها صناديق البنوك او شركات الاستثمار في سوق الاوراق المالية. المادة 43 تشكل لادارة الصندوق لجنة من المستثمرين او من غيرهم على ان يكون رئيس اللجنة من العمانيين وبحيث لا تقل نسبة عدد الاعضاء العمانيين عن نسبة مساهماتهم. وتحدد اللوائح التي يصدرها مجلس إدارة الهيئة اجراءات تشكيل اللجنة وأسلوب عملها. ويجب اخطار الرئيس التنفيذي بالقرارات الصادرة بتعيين اعضاء اللجنة والمديرين المسؤولين عن الادارة العامة لاعمال الصندوق. ولمجلس إدارة الهيئة للحفاظ على اموال المستثمرين بالصندوق ان يصدر قرارا باستبعاد أي من اعضاء اللجنة والمديرين المشار اليهم. ولصاحب الشأن التظلم من قرار استبعاده امام لجنة التظلمات خلال 30 يوما من تاريخ ابلاغه بالقرار، ويكون قرار اللجنة في هذا الشأن نهائيا. المادة 44 ثالثا : احكام عامة لصناديق الاستثمار وحسابات العهدة يجوز للبنوك التجارية واية شركة مرخص لها القيام بأعمال الاستثمار في الاوراق المالية لا يقل رأسمالها المدفوع عن خمسة ملايين ريال عماني وتوافق عليها الهيئة، ان تقوم فتح حسابات باسمها لصالح الغير من عملائها الذين يرغبون في الاستثمار في الاوراق المالية تسمى (حسابات عهدة) ولها ان تتصرف بموجودات هذه الحسابات حسب التعليمات المحددة لها والصادرة عن الهيئة، وفي اطار شروط الاتفاقيات التي تحكم العمليات الخاصة بهذه الحسابات والمعقودة بين الاطراف المعنية، وتلتزم البنوك، او اية جهة يفتح لديها مثل هذه الحسابات بالمحافظة على سرية المعلومات المتعلقة بها. وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية النسبة بين رأسمال الشركة المرخص لها وحسابات العهدة المشار اليها. ولا تدخل هذه الحسابات وموجوداتها او التزاماتها ضمن الحسابات الفعلية لتلك البنوك او الجهات، كما لا تدخل الايرادات المتحقق لها ضمن حسابات نتائجها ولا تلحقها التصفية في حالة افلاسها. ويعمل في تحديد العلاقة التي تحكم اطراف هذه الحسابات بموجب الانظمة والتعليمات التي يصدرها المجلس بهذا الخصوص واذا كان اطرافها بنكا مرخصا يتم تحديد هذه العلاقة بالتنسيق مع البنك المركزي. المادة 45 يسمح لغير العمانيين ان يستثمروا اموالهم في صناديق الاستثمار بحيث لا تتجاوز هذه الاستثمارات في أي وقت 49% من جملة استثمارات الصندوق - ولا يسري في شأنه هذه الصناديق قانون استثمار رأس المال الاجنبي. وتعامل صناديق الاستثمار من الناحية الضرورية معاملة الشركات المملوكة بالكامل لمواطنين عمانيين. 
*الباب الرابع الهيئة العامة لسوق المال*

*الفصل الاول(انشاء الهيئة)*

المادة 46 تنشأ هيئة عامة تسمى (الهيئة العامة لسوق المال) يكون مقرها الرئيسي مدينة مسقط، وتتبع وزير التجارة والصناعة. المادة 47 تتمتع الهيئة بالشخصية الاعتبارية والاستقلال المالي والاداري ويكون لها اهلية التصرف في اموالها وادارتها وتباشر نشاطها وفق الاسس التجارية - وتعفى الهيئة من جميع الضرائب والرسوم. المادة 48 تتولى الهيئة ما يلي : 1 - تنظيم وترخيص ومراقبة اصدار الاوراق المالية وتداولها. 2 - الاشراف على سوق مسقط للاوراق المالية. 3 - الاشراف على جميع الشركات العاملة في مجال الاوراق المالية. وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية الشروط والاحكام الخاصة بتنفيذ هذه الاختصاصات. 
*الفصل الثاني أهداف الهيئة*

المادة 49 تهدف الهيئة إلى ما يلي : 
1 - الارتقاء بكفاءة سوق المال وحماية المستثمرين من الممارسات غير العادلة وغير السليمة. 2 - اتاحة الفرص لاستثمار المدخرات والاموال في الاوراق المالية بما يخدم مصلحة الاقتصاد الوطني. 3 - تنظيم ومراقبة اصدار الاوراق المالية في السوق الاولية وتحديد المتطلبات الواجب توافرها في نشرة الاصدار عند طرح الاوراق المالية للاكتتاب العام. 4 - التيسير والسرعة في تسييل الاموال المستثمرة في الاوراق المالية، مع ضمان تفاعل عوامل العرض والطلب بهدف تحديد اسعار هذه الاوراق، وحماية صغار المستثمرين من خلال ترسيخ اسس التعامل السليم والعادل بين مختلف فئات المستثمرين. 5 - جميع المعلومات والاحصاءات عن الاوراق المالية التي يجري التعامل بها ونشر التقارير حولها. 6 - اجراء الدراسات وتقديم المقترحات للجهات الرسمية المختلفة بشأن القوانين النافذة وتعديلها بما يتلاءم والتطور الذي تتطلبه سوق الاوراق المالية. 7 - الاتصال بالاسواق المالية في الخارج بهدف الاطلاع وتبادل المعلومات والخبرات بما يحقق مواكبة التقدم في اساليب التعامل في هذه الاسواق ويساعد على سرعة تطوير السوق المالية العمانية وكذلك الانضمام لعضوية المنظمات والاتحادات العربية والدولية ذات العلاقة. 8 - تنظيم او الاشراف على دورات تدريبية للعاملين في الهيئة او في سوق الاوراق المالية او الراغبين في العمل بهما. 9 - ترسيخ قواعد السلوك المهني والمراقبة الذاتية والانضباط بين الوسطاء والعاملين في مجال التعامل بالاوراق المالية وتشجيع وتأهيل الوسطاء وغيرهم من العاملين بالسوق بهدف رفع كفايتهم العلمية والعملية. 
المادة 50 يقوم بادارة شؤون الهيئة وتنظيم اعمالها مجلس إدارة يختص بتصريف امورها واتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لتحقيق الاهداف التي انشئت من اجلها وعلى الاخص ما يلي : 1 - وضع السياسة التي تسير عليها الهيئة في ممارسة اختصاصاتها في اطار السياسة المالية والاقتصادية للدولة. 2 - التوصية لدى الجهات الحكومية بكل ما من شأنه ان يساعد على تنمية السوق وحماية اموال المستثمرين. 3 - اعتماد اللوائح المنظمة لاعمال الهيئة ولاعمال سوق الاوراق المالية دون التقيد بالنظم الحكومية سواء فيما يتعلق بالهيكل التنظيمي او بنظام الموظفين او الشؤون الادارية والمالية او غيرها. وتصدر اللوائح المشار اليها بقرار من الوزير. 4 - ايقاف التعامل بأية ورقة مالية مدرجة بالسوق للمدة التي يراها وله ان يفوض الرئيس التنفيذي في ذلك. 5 - وقف نشاط السوق، عند الاقتضاء لمدة محدودة لا تتجاوز اسبوعا يحظر خلالها التعامل بالاوراق المالية في السوق. فاذا اقتضت المصلحة العامة وقف نشاط السوق لمدة تزيد على اسبوع فيكون ذلك بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على توصية من مجلس إدارة الهيئة. 6 - المصادقة على الموازنة السنوية التقديرية لايرادات الهيئة ونفقاتها قبل بداية السنة المالية بعد التنسيق مع وزارة المالية. 7 - تحديد متطلبات نشرة اصدار الاوراق المالية في سوقها الاولوية. 8 - تحديد شروط ادراج قيد الاوراق المالية في السوق النظامية او الموازية او أي سوق ثانوية اخرى يجري اعتمادها من قبل مجلس إدارة الهيئة لتداول الاوراق المالية. 9 - اعتماد تعليمات تداول الاوراق المالية في السوق الثانوية. 10 - وضع قواعد وشروط للافصاح المستمر من قبل المصدرين للاوراق المالية عن اية ظروف طارئة تؤثر في نشاطهم او مركزهم المالي لاسيما في حالة حدوث تغيير يكون له اثر كبير على قيمة الورقة المالية. 11 - وضع التعليمات التي تحدد اجراءات المقاصة والتسوية فيما بين الوسطاء، وفيما بين الوسطاء والجمهور والسوق. 12 - ترخيص الوسطاء وتحديد عددهم وطبيعة اعمالهم وعدد وكلائهم، وتحديد تعرفة اجورهم. 13 - تحديد عمولات السوق لقاء عمليات التداول وانتقال ملكية الاوراق المالية. 14 - تحديد اشتراكات الاعضاء بالسوق ورسوم اعتماد نشرات الاصدار والرسوم السنوية لقيد الاوراق المالية ورسوم ممارسة الوساطة ومقابل الخدمات التي تقدمها الهيئة والسوق. 15 - الاقتراض وتحديد حجمه وشروطه بعد موافقة وزارة المالية. 16 -اية صلاحيات اخرى تحددها اللوائح التنفيذية. المادة 51 يلزم كل عضو يمتنع عن ادراج قيد اوراقه المالية في السوق المحددة لها لمدة ستة أشهر بدفع مبلغ لا يقل عن (2000) الفي ريال عماني ولا يزيد على (5000) خمسة آلاف ريال عماني، واذا لم يتم القيد يجوز للمجلس ان يصدر قرارا بوقف التعامل في اوراقه المالية. المادة 52 يشكل مجلس إدارة الهيئة على النحو التالي : 1 - الـــــوزيـــــر رئيسا 2- ممثل عن وزارة الاقتصاد الوطني لا تقل درجته عن وكيل وزارة ويرشحه الوزير المختص نائبا للرئيس 3 - الرئيس التنفيذي للهيئة عضوا 4 - مدير عام سوق مسقط للاوراق المالية عضوا 5 - مدير عام التجارة بوزارة التجارة والصناعة عضوا 6 - ممثل عن البنك المركزي العماني لا تقل درجته عن مدير عام او ما يعادله ويرشحه البنك عضوا ثلاثة اعضاء يختارهم الوزير من قائمة تضم ستة يرشحها مجلس إدارة غرفة تجارة وصناعة عمان على ان يراعى في الاختيار تمثيل البنوك التجارية وشركات التأمين وشركات المساهمة العامة في القطاعات الاخرى، ويحل نائب الرئيس محل الرئيس عند غيابه. المادة 53 يعين الرئيس التنفيذي للهيئة بمرسوم سلطاني يكون متفرغا لعمله، ويجوز ان يفوض مجلس إدارة الهيئة ايا من الصلاحيات الممنوحة له إلى الرئيس التنفيذي فيما عدا وضع تعليمات تداول الاوراق المالية في السوق الثانوية واصدار اللوائح المنظمة لاعمال الهيئة وسوق مسقط للاوراق المالية وتحديد الرسوم والعمولات. وتحدد اللوائح الداخلية للهيئة راتبه وعلاواته ومكافآته وتعويضاته وسائر الحقوق والواجبات المتعلقة به. المادة 54 يتولى الرئيس التنفيذي للهيئة تنفيذ سياسة مجلس الادارة والقرارات التي يصدرها وهو المسؤول عن إدارة الهيئة طبقا للوائح الداخلية ويمثلها امام القضاء وفي مواجهة الغير. 
*الفصل الثالث مالية الهيئة*

المادة 55 تكون للهيئة موازنة مستقلة وتبدأ السنة المالية في اليوم الاول من شهر يناير وتنتهي في الحادي والثلاثين من شهر ديسمبر من كل عام على ان تبدأ السنة الاولى من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون حتى آخر شهر ديسمبر من السنة التالية. ويكون للهيئة حساب خاص يودع فيه الفائض من مواردها بعد اقتطاع جميع النفقات الرأسمالية والجارية وغيرها يطلق عليه اسم الفائض العام ويستخدم هذا الفائض في تطوير اعمال الهيئة وفق القواعد التي يقررها مجلس إدارة الهيئة. المادة 56 تتكون موارد الهيئة مما يأتي : 1 - الاعتمادات التي تخصصها لها الدولة. 2 - رسوم اعتماد نشرات اصدار الاوراق المالية. 3 - رسوم ترخيص الشركات العاملة في مجال الاوراق المالية. 4 - رسوم قيد الاوراق المالية. 5 - الرسوم السنوية لممارسة الوساطة. 6 - مقابل الخدمات التي تقدمها الهيئة. 7 - الجزاءات المالية التي تفرض على المخالفين لاحكام هذا القانون. 8 - الاشتراكات في النشرات الدورية التي تصدرها الهيئة. 9 - المنح والهبات التي تحصل عليها الهيئة من اية جهة يوافق عليها مجلس إدارة الهيئة اذا كان مصدرها عمانيا. 10 - عائد استثمار اموال الهيئة. 11 - القروض التي تحصل عليها الهيئة. 12 - فائض الميزانية السنوية لسوق مسقط الاوراق المالية. المادة 57 تعتبر اموال الهيئة، اموال عامة تتمتع بحقوق اموال الخزانية العامة للسلطنة وامتيازاتها ومراتبها على اموال مديني الهيئة، وللهيئة تحصيل هذه الاموال والحقوق طبقا للاجراءات التي تحصل بها اموال الحكومة وبالاولوية على ما عداها من ديون وحقوق اخرى للغير، وتكون لاخطارات الهيئة لدى الدوائر الحكومية المختلفة وفي مواجهة مديني الهيئة وكفلائهم صفة الاخطارات الحكومية الرسمية. وتكون لدعاوى الهيئة ومطالباتها واجراءاتها التنفيذية والادارية صفة الاستعجال لدى المحكمة التجارية والدوائر واللجان وغيرها من المجالس الادارية بالسلطنة، كما يكون للاحكام الصادرة لصالح الهيئة صفة الاستعجال في التنفيذ. المادة 58 يتولى تدقيق حسابات الهيئة مراقب حسابات مرخص يعينه المجلس ويحدد اتعابه بعد موافقة الرقابة المالية للدولة. المادة 59 يكون لموظفي الهيئة والسوق الذين يصدر بتحديد اسمائهم او وظائفهم قرار من الوزير، صفة الضبطية القضائية في اثبات المخالفات لاحكام هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية ولهم في سبيل ذلك الاطلاع على السجلات والدفاتر والمستندات في مقر الشركة او مقر سوق المال او الجهة التي توجد بها وعلى المسؤولين في الجهات المشار اليها ان يقدموا إلى الموظفين المذكورين البيانات والمستخرجات وصور المستندات التي يطلبونها لهذا الغرض. 
*الفصل الرابع التحقيق*

المادة 60 لجنة التظلمات ولجنة التأديب أ - للهيئة صلاحية اجراء التحقيقات، كلما رأت ذلك ضروريا، عند وقوع مخالفة من أي شخص لاحكام القانون او اللوائح الداخلية او التعليمات التي تصدرها. ولها الحق في ان تطلب من أي شخص تقديم بيان خطي حول الظروف والملابسات المتعلقة بارتكاب المخالفة. ب - للرئيس التنفيذي تشكيل لجنة من كبار الموظفين بالسوق او الهيئة، لاجراء التحقيقات اللازمة في المخالفات المحالة اليها، ولها دعوة من تشاء لسماع اقواله في الموضوع وللجنة الحق في ان تطلب تقديم الدفاتر والاوراق والمراسلات والمذكرات والسجلات الاخرى التي ترى ضرورة الاطلاع عليها. وفي حال عدم امتثال أي شخص لمذكرات الدعوة الموجهة اليه او امتناعه عن تقديم المستندات التي تطلبها لجنة التحقيق، يتم تنفيذ ذلك بمعونة الجهات ذات الاختصاص في السلطنة. المادة 61 تشكل بقرار من مجلس إدارة الهيئة لجنة للتظلمات بعضوية اثنين من رجال القضاء برئاسة اقدمهما ويرشحهما رئيس المحكمة التجارية وعضو اخر من مديري الهيئة لا تقل درجته عن درجة مدير عام. وتختص اللجنة بالنظر في التظلمات التي يقدمها اصحاب الشأن من القرارات التي تصدر من الوزير او الرئيس التنفيذي او الهيئة طبقا لاحكام هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له. ويكون ميعاد التظلم من القرار ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الاخطار به وذلك فيما لم يرد به نص خاص في هذا القانون ويكون قرار اللجنة في التظلم نهائيا. وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية الاحكام الخاصة بالاجراءات الواجب اتباعها من قبل اللجنة وامامها وغيرها من الاجراءات المنظمة لاعمالها. المادة 62 يكون حل المنازعات بين المتعاملين في مجال الاوراق المالية بطريق التحكيم طبقا لاحكام قانون التحكيم في المنازعات المدنية والتجارية الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 97/47. المادة 63 أ - يشكل مجلس إدارة الهيئة من بين اعضائه لجنة تأديبية من ثلاثة اعضاء، يختار احدهم لرئاستها، وتتولى اللجنة التأديبية الفصل فيما يسند للوسطاء ووكالائهم في السوق من مخالفات مسلكية او اجرائية للقانون ولوائحه التنفيذية وتعليماته بعد اجراء التحقيق اللازم وللجنة التأديبية توقيع أي من العقوبات التأديبية التالية : 1 - التنبيه. 2 -الانذار. 3 - الجزاءات المالية من (1000 - 5000) ريال عماني. 4 - الوقف عن العمل في السوق لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر. 5 - الشطب النهائي من عضوية السوق. ولا تنفذ قرارات اللجنة الا بعد صيرورتها نهائية بفوات ميعاد الطعن المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة ويجوز للرئيس التنفيذي وقف الوسطاء والوكلاء عن العمل في السوق لمدة محددة بناء على توصية اللجنة التأديبية. وللرئيس التنفيذي توقيع عقوبة التنبيه والانذار في المخالفات البسيطة ويكون قراره نهائيا. ب - يجوز الطعن في قرارات اللجنة التأديبية امام لجنة التظلمات خلال 30 يوما من تاريخ تبليغها إلى صاحب الشأن، ويكون قرار اللجنة في هذا الطعن نهائيا. ج - تبين اللائحة التنفيذية الاحكام الخاصة بالاجراءات الواجب اتباعها من قبل اللجنة وامامها بما في ذلك كيفية مباشرة صلاحياتها واصدار قراراتها. 
*الفصل الخامس العقوبات*

المادة 64 يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن (10000) عشرة الاف ريال عماني ولا تزيد على (50000) خمسين الف ريال عماني او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل شخص يثبت تعامله في السوق بناء على معلومات غير معلنة او مفصح عنها علم بها بحكم منصبه، او يقوم بنشر الاشاعات حول اوضاع اية شركة بهدف التأثير على مستويات اسعار اسهمها بما في ذلك رئيس واعضاء مجلس إدارة اية شركة عضو في السوق او مديرها العام او نائبه او موظفوها. 
المادة 65 يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن شهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن (10000) عشرة الاف ريال عماني ولا تزيد على ثلاثين الف ريال عماني او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل شخص يقدم عن علم بيانات او تصريحات او معلومات يعلم انها غير صحيحة بهدف التأثير على قرار المستثمر بالاستثمار او عدمه وتطبق العقوبة نفسها على اعضاء مجلس الادارة وموظفي الشركة العضو، وكل من مراقب الحسابات والمفوض بالتوقيع على شركات الوساطة المتعهدة بالتغطية. 
المادة 66 مع عدم الاخلال بأية عقوبة اشد منصوص عليها في أي قانون آخر، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف ريال عماني او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين : 1 - كل من باشر نشاطا من الانشطة الخاضعة لاحكام هذا القانون دون ان يكون مرخصا له في ذلك. 2 - كل من طرح للاكتتاب اوراقا مالية او تلقى عنها اموالا بأية صورة بالمخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون. 
المادة 67 
1 - يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن ثلاثة الاف ريال عماني ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف ريال عماني او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين : أ - كل شخص يقوم باجراء أي تصرف بالاوراق المالية يهدف او يؤدي إلى الايهام بالمتعاملين الآخرين او ايجاد سلسلة عمليات وهمية غير حقيقية يقصد بها ايهام الغير من هؤلاء المتعاملين بوجود سوق نشط في الورقة المالية المتداولة. ب - كل شخص بمفرده او بالتواطىء مع شخص او مجموعة اشخاص اخرين يقوم باجراء أي تعامل بالاوراق المالية يهدف إلى تثبيت اسعار ورقة مالية معينة بصورة مفتعلة بشكل يتعارض مع القوانين واللوائح والتعليمات المعمول بها. 2 - يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن سنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة الاف ريال عماني ولا تزيد على خمسين الف ريال عماني او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من المؤسسين بشركة المساهمة العامة ومدققي الحسابات وكل من شاركهم في اعداد نشرة اصدار للاكتتاب العام مع عمله بأن المعلومات الواردة بالنشرة غير صحيحة او بأن النشرة لم يتم تضمينها اية معلومات هامة او تم تضمينها بيانات كاذبة. 
المادة 68 كل مخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون او لوائحه المنفذة او التعليمات الصادرة من مجلس إدارة الهيئة ترتب ضررا لاي شخص، يكون مرتكبها مسؤولا عن تعويض هذا الضرر. 
المادة 69 يجوز فضلا عن العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة، الحكم بالحرمان من مزاولة المهنة او بحظر مزاولة النشاط الذي وقعت الجريمة بمناسبته وذلك لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات. ويكون الحكم بذلك وجوبيا في حالة العود. 
المادة 70 لكل ذي مصلحة طلب الاطلاع لدى الهيئة على الوثائق والسجلات والمحاضر المتعلقة بالشركة والحصول على بيانات او صور رسمية منها مقابل رسم يحدده مجلس إدارة الهيئة لذلك. وللهيئة رفض الطلب اذا كان من شأن اذاعة البيانات او الصور المطلوبة الحاق ضرر بالشركة او الاخلال بالمصلحة العامة او بمصالح المستثمرين. 
المادة 71 تقوم الهيئة باصدار نشرة شهرية لاطلاع الجمهور على نشاطها ويجب ان تتضمن النشرة وبصفة خاصة الطلبات التي تم استلامها والقرارات التي اتخذها مجلس الادارة والاحكام النهائية وتقارير أي تعامل يجريه اعضاء مجلس إدارة شركة المساهمة او الموظفين التنفيذيين فيها

----------

